# Quilling question



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Sonic is about 9 weeks now.
She started quilling about a week or so ago, just 2 days before she turned 8 weeks.
I know that hedgies are grumpy when they quill, but Sonic isn't too bad.
(She also doesn't mind light much at all!)

She eats and drinks normally, and her potty trips are normal as well.
She's been pretty poopy this week, but her stools look normal.

Has anyone else's hedgie not really been bothered by quilling?

Also, how many quills will she lose roughly?
And how long can her quilling last?
I haven't seen her lose as many quills now when I hold her.
I can't really calculate how many quills she's already lost, but I'm cleaning her cage tonight so I'll be able to tell how many she lost better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Quilling varies some go through it quick and other's are not so lucky my Feral has been quilling for five weeks straight now up until last week it was a quill here or there and now she's dropping so many its like she sneezed and they fell out XD. She's got no bald spots and they're all growing in fine she has just been unlucky.

Some hedgehogs handle quilling without an attitude change at all, as long a quills are coming in where they're lost its all good.

Timeframe varies on each hedgehog but this quilling will help you identify your hedgehogs true color I've heard stories of hedgehogs sometimes radically changing colour of their quills during adult quilling but not often.


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Quilling varies some go through it quick and other's are not so lucky my Feral has been quilling for five weeks straight now up until last week it was a quill here or there and now she's dropping so many its like she sneezed and they fell out XD. She's got no bald spots and they're all growing in fine she has just been unlucky.
> 
> Some hedgehogs handle quilling without an attitude change at all, as long a quills are coming in where they're lost its all good.
> 
> Timeframe varies on each hedgehog but this quilling will help you identify your hedgehogs true color I've heard stories of hedgehogs sometimes radically changing colour of their quills during adult quilling but not often.


Poor Feral.  
I can't imagine dealing with that for 5 weeks!

I'm pretty sure new quills are coming in.
I don't see any problems or bald spots, soo...

Also, Sonic's color hasn't been changing too much.
I wonder if it'll change much at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Quilling varies some go through it quick and other's are not so lucky my Feral has been quilling for five weeks straight now up until last week it was a quill here or there and now she's dropping so many its like she sneezed and they fell out XD. She's got no bald spots and they're all growing in fine she has just been unlucky.
> ...


You want to look for small quills poking through in her skin to verify.

She's a champ about it, though grumpy and would rather sleep most of the time to doing activities but eventually it'll pass her colour has changes a bit slowly.

If your only seeing a few here and there its not likely you'll notice a color change usually they get to the point of a quill explosion XD


----------



## surfingthehedges (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmm I wonder if that is what I am seeing with my Sonic then (hehe my husband named him for the same reasons you named yours ;p) because I am definitely seeing a "quill explosion" this week and he is gaining more of a snowflake pattern then he had before.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It varies but if I remember right the quillings lasted for a few weeks with mine and they'd loose in the 10-20 range each night. When they balled up I could see where the new ones were coming in. Loken never minded but Sandra was pretty grumpy. If the acted itchy from it I would gently give them an oatmeal bath to help the quills come through. I tried being very gentle picking them up and not touching their backs.


----------

